# Social Category > South African Politics Forum >  The Eight Veils of Freedom!

## sgafc

I Quote From Don Harkins:

"It's not that those who don't see that their freedom is vanishing under the leadership of the power-elite âdon't want to see itâ -- they simply can't see what is happening to them because of the unpierced veils that block their view. 

All human endeavors are a filtration process.  
*Behind the first veil*: There are over six billion people on the planet. Most of them live and die without having seriously contemplated anything other than what it takes to keep their lives together. Ninety percent of all humanity will live and die without having pierced the first veil. 

*The first veil:* Ten percent of us will pierce the first veil and find the world of politics. We will vote, be active and have an opinion. Our opinions are shaped by the physical world around us; we have a tendency to accept that government officials, network media personalities and other âexpertsâ are voices of authority. Ninety percent of the people in this group will live and die without having pierced the second veil. 

*The second veil*: Ten percent of us will pierce the second veil to explore the world of history, the relationship between man and government and the meaning of self-government through constitutional and common law. Ninety percent of the people in this group will live and die without having pierced the third veil. 

*The third veil:* Ten percent of us will pierce the third veil to find that the resources of the world, including people, are controlled by extremely wealthy and powerful families whose incorporated old world assets have, with modern extortion strategies, become the foundation upon which the world's economy is currently indebted. Ninety percent of the people in this group will live and die without having pierced the fourth veil. 


*The fourth veil:* Ten percent of us will pierce the fourth veil to discover the Illuminati, Freemasonry and the other secret societies. These societies use symbols and perform ceremonies that perpetuate the generational transfers of arcane knowledge that is used to keep the ordinary people in political, economic and spiritual bondage to the oldest bloodlines on earth. Ninety percent of the people in this group will live and die without having pierced the fifth veil. 

*The fifth veil:* Ten percent of us will pierce the fifth veil to learn that the secret societies are so far advanced technologically that time travel and interstellar communications have no boundaries and controlling the actions of people is what their members do as offhandedly as we tell our children when they must go to bed. Ninety percent of the people in this group will live and die without having pierced the sixth veil. 

*The sixth veil:* Ten percent of us will pierce the sixth veil where the dragons and lizards and aliens we thought were the fictional monsters of childhood literature are real and are the controlling forces behind the secret societies. Ninety percent of the people in this group will live and die without piercing the seventh veil. 

*The seventh veil:* I do not know what is behind the seventh veil. I think it is where your soul is evolved to the point you can exist on earth and be the man Ghandi was, or the woman Peace Pilgrim was-people so enlightened they brighten the world around them no matter what. 

*The eighth veil?* Piercing the eighth veil probably reveals God and the pure energy that is the life force in all living things-which are, I think, one and the same. 

[What I found with experiencing "God" is that Creator set up this reality, everything is part of his plan, a plan where negativity was created as a teacher (using the Reptilians , Demons& Lucifer etc as the bad guys, with Satanism as their religion].  Read Robert Shapiro for a bigger picture.  I found that out before I went through the third veil so I don't believe you need to go through the first six veils before 7 & 8.---Whale.to Editor]

If my math is accurate there are only about 60,000 people on the planet who have pierced the sixth veil. The irony here is too incredible: Those who are stuck behind veils one through five have little choice but to view the people who have pierced the veils beyond them as insane. With each veil pierced, exponentially shrinking numbers of increasingly enlightened people are deemed insane by exponentially increasing masses of decreasingly enlightened people. 

Adding to the irony, the harder a âsixth or better veilerâ tries to explain what he is able to see to those who can't, the more insane he appears to them. [See]

Our enemy, the state 

Behind the first two veils we find the great majority of people on the planet. They are tools of the state: Second veilers are the gullible voters whose ignorance justify the actions of politicians who send first veilers off to die in foreign lands as cannon fodder -- their combined stations in life are to believe that the self-serving machinations of the power-elite are matters of national security worth dying for. 

Third, fourth, fifth and sixth veilers are of increasing liability to the state because of their decreasing ability to be used as tools to consolidate power and wealth of the many into the hands of the power-elite. It is common for these people to sacrifice more of their relationships with friends and family, their professional careers and personal freedom with each veil they pierce. "

----------


## Dave A

And in Don Harkin's conclusion to Slavery and the eight veils:



> The purpose of this essay is threefold: To help the handful of people in the latter veils to understand why the masses have little choice but to interpret their clarity as insanity; 2. To help people behind the first two veils understand that living, breathing and thinking are just the beginning and; 3. Show people that the greatest adventure of our life is behind the next veil because that is just one less veil between ourselves and God.


Personally I stick to the concept of paradigms to explain my insanity  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

sgafc (18-May-09)

----------


## twinscythe12332

> I Quote From Don Harkins:
> 
> "It's not that those who don't see that their freedom is vanishing under the leadership of the power-elite âdon't want to see itâ -- they simply can't see what is happening to them because of the unpierced veils that block their view. 
> 
> All human endeavors are a filtration process.  
> *Behind the first veil*: There are over six billion people on the planet. Most of them live and die without having seriously contemplated anything other than what it takes to keep their lives together. Ninety percent of all humanity will live and die without having pierced the first veil. 
> 
> *The first veil:* Ten percent of us will pierce the first veil and find the world of politics. We will vote, be active and have an opinion. Our opinions are shaped by the physical world around us; we have a tendency to accept that government officials, network media personalities and other âexpertsâ are voices of authority. Ninety percent of the people in this group will live and die without having pierced the second veil. 
> 
> ...


none of it really counts unless you're in some position of power unfortunately.

----------


## sgafc

A wise man once said, "Power over ones self, precludes you from envying those with power". :Smile:

----------


## Dave A

> none of it really counts unless you're in some position of power unfortunately.


Whether you accept the veils as defined by Don Harkins or not, from a pure philosophical point of view the essay raises some very interesting questions in the area of personal choice.

If you consider the notion "knowledge is power," in this instance it could be argued that knowledge leads to its own form of enslavement. If you are held in chains but you are not aware of them, are you truly enslaved? After all, they're not restraining you from making choices you would have made otherwise.

----------


## twinscythe12332

It also depends on your definition of freedom. after the 4th veil, you're trapped in a world that can be likened to the matrix... you've escaped the dream and woken up in the "real world", and now it's a fight for survival.

----------


## insulin

Honestly: I have seen the human spirit fail. Our Gods are passive and couldnât care less. Then there is the one or two out of a million that says âI Know the Truthâ. Others will say if you are not good then you are evil and there is no in-between the lines. Some will devote themselves to the workings of good and others will hope to become heroes in hell.  In the end it comes down to passion.

This strong feeling or emotion is what controls you. Rules, laws and philosophy none of this have meaning if you know what you want. It does not matter if itâs good or evil itâs about you! It always has been just about you as an individual. 

There are no trials or tests, there is only life and death, if you live you live if you die itâs over. The how you lived and when you died does not matter. Rich or poor, young or old all must end sometime... Its mathematical certainty that someday there will not be enough genetic material left to generate healthy offspring. This will slowly become the end of humanity leaving âwhateverâ behind. 

I know You will hate me for this post   :Frown:

----------


## sgafc

@ Insulin
On the contrary, I find your posts quite interesting, You speak your mind :Wink: 
I love this essay. Just a matter of where you choose to make your camp. No one will dare to force you to move on from the 2nd or 3rd veil, but you have a right to know if there is life beyond the 3rd VEIL!! :Smile:

----------


## insulin

> The fifth veil: Ten percent of us will pierce the fifth veil to learn that the secret societies are so far advanced technologically that time travel and interstellar communications have no boundaries and controlling the actions of people is what their members do as offhandedly as we tell our children when they must go to bed. Ninety percent of the people in this group will live and die without having pierced the sixth veil.


Time travel is not possible, the one good reason for this is that energy moves and rebinds itself thus changing all the time. The changes of us going back in time are zero. Time can only exist in the now and I will bring in quantum physics to the table as prove of this fact. According to quantum theory the smallest discrete quantity of some physical property that a system can possess can only be seen once dormant because it will be impossible to find it again once it moves. Thus in order for time travel to exit you need backtrack all materials known on this earth âif not the universeâ and restore its consistency in a particular point in time.  :Confused: 

The energy alone needed to re arrange everything with 100% accuracy is simply impossible. Then you must take into consideration that if you do go back in time you will kill the ânow and everything in itâ because you basically hit the reset button of evolution and mutated genetics thus every human, animal, rock or stone will be restored to its state before change.  Every womb, every egg-cell and every sperm will be restored to its original state thus whipping out generations of humanity.   :EEK!:

----------


## sgafc

Agreed, Veil Five to Eight seems "weird" and far out. Dont even think its necessary to debate it. But being stuck behind the first veil to 2nd is equally silly, and yet the vast majority of earth's population find themselves within this mindset(veil), dont you agree. Again, where do you choose to pitch your tent?

----------


## insulin

One cannot generalize humanity and human thought. When I was young and Africa was still innocent I have spoken to a tribe member âA Bushmenâ he took it on himself to learn English to help his family and to talk to strangers. âI respected that as a young boy then and still do too this dayâ Once the communications was set he told me he wonders if there are men in the stars and how wonderful it must be to see what they see.  :Smile: 

So I say your post makes a good point but never generalize. You do not know if the person you think only lives with these two mindsets perhaps they dreams of things we cannot even begin to understand.  :Wink: 

It is true some will go through life blindly or perhaps it is us that see things differently ?  :Confused:

----------


## Dave A

> I love this essay. Just a matter of where you choose to make your camp. No one will dare to force you to move on from the 2nd or 3rd veil, but you have a right to know if there is life beyond the 3rd VEIL!!





> But being stuck behind the first veil to 2nd is equally silly, and yet the vast majority of earth's population find themselves within this mindset(veil), dont you agree. Again, where do you choose to pitch your tent?


And this is the other danger in the essay, the notion of sequential progression. Why settle at veil 3 when all you have to do to progress to veil 4 is accept certain "truths."

It is the very stuff of cults, making the veils a cult itself.

----------


## insulin

> The fourth veil: Ten percent of us will pierce the fourth veil to discover the Illuminati, Freemasonry and the other secret societies. These societies use symbols and perform ceremonies that perpetuate the generational transfers of arcane knowledge that is used to keep the ordinary people in political, economic and spiritual bondage to the oldest bloodlines on earth. Ninety percent of the people in this group will live and die without having pierced the fifth veil.


This is why people are afraid of me.  :Frown:  

I know cults. I studied their ways and I know how they operate. I know the truthâs and see BS a mile away blindfolded. It is this part of my life I wish to forget but I find my way back to it in the dark every time.  The fictional stuff can be found in movies and general pop culture. But the real truth is spoken of in whispers and is even found in the sacred writings itself. 

My advice is QUESTION EVERYTHING.  :Confused:

----------


## sgafc

In science, religion, politics and even our own development, we always progress to points that seemed impossible just yesterday or yesteryear.
eg.Leaping from grade 1 to grade 12 (school)is impossible, thats a given, but the intermediate stages from grade 2 to 11, is VERY POSSIBLE! Thats growth.

----------


## insulin

Here is a scary thought for you. Right now the earthâs natural oscillating frequency have increased. Now these vibrations if you will, are having an effect on all living DNA. And yes DNA is affected by Frequency. Right now your DNA has a lot of dormant points that is being activated thanks to these vibrations. Soon we as humans might change. Also the way we think may change... I recommend you Google a bit and read up on how emotions, frequency and vibrations are affecting DNA.  :EEK!: 

The next evolutional leap is coming and I hope humanity is ready to jump because a powerful enough frequency can kill a human being...  :Confused:

----------


## sgafc

True, that is why from time immemorial the onslaugth has always been on  humanity's mind/spirit. If humanity could be kept at a low vibrational level(read stress, frustration), then the "Dormant"DNA is always suppressed. Dont take my word for it, some prominent medical scholars, have researched this aspect and come to the same conclusion...And have linked major ailments such as heart disease, diabetes to this.

----------


## Marq

I think this discussion is all relevant, but as pointed out the veils seem to emanate from some cult type operation.  

The sixth veil seems to be a David Icke special. I believe in other beings and that we may be a prison colony for another race of beings from a far off galaxy but not lizards.....although a visit to my dragons lair bar and lounge might show me up on my thought patterns.

Then this guy hasn't got to a level seven so cannot comment on that, and then he guesses at a level eight.

mmm.....so who says there are eight veils. There may be a ninth that proves there is no god. There may be eleven as the Sufi's writings show.  There may be twelve which is more in line with our eras and myths.

But the concept is good and the conscious levels of beings will place them on Jacobs ladder somewhere. Raising your consciousness will awaken you to the truths of the world and of these things we talk about called secrets that everybody demands that you tell them even thought they will still not believe or understand.

Or you can just suck an hallucinogen. :Cool:  and think you understand.

----------


## insulin

What is real anyway? Everything we are comes down to perception. These posts provide a basic component for the formation of a conscious concept thus we are the creators of our own mind and prisoners of our own making. Thus conformity will form along these lines. Individuality will become an exercise rather than a given right. Sadly we are nearing the cycle where we will ultimately become faceless things because only a few gets to think for the many.

----------


## BrandSmit

Just had a thought: say one guy is insane (long arguments aside, let's say he believes his head is a tomato, but only on Tuesdays). He tells another guy his (own) head is a tomato. The other guy says, "You're insane." Tomato Head walks over to his notebook and writes, "When I tell people my head is a tomato, they think I'm insane. The more people I tell about this, the more people think I'm insane." Does this lucid thought mean he's not insane?

----------


## twinscythe12332

that's the sort of thing I think about when it comes to a certain group labeling another group. If I was to say the world was ruled by unicorns, would anyone believe me? the majority would laugh at me, whether i was right or not. unless you have solid proof (and even sometimes then people don't believe), you cannot backup the claim. I could theorize that Dragons rule the world, that they used to be plentiful and came from another planet. I could say that the population slowly died out due to attacks from humans after their amazing riches, and the most powerful dragons formed alliances with men and taught them secrets. I could theorize that a few families now know the secret of the dragons. I could point to the fact that dragons have been shown in all cultures across the world, how could it be a mere coincidence? 

some may believe they have seen the truth in my words, most would probably have a laugh. In the end, what I say could be true, but it could be a load of bull I made up.

----------


## insulin

What if I tell you that supernatural beings rule the earth? What if I tell you they can turn wind into power, reshape land, and even fly? What if I tell you they have communication devices that can enable them to communicate to the world in a blink of an eye and that they used sand to do it with? What if I tell you that they can open your chest and heal you? What if I tell you they can move a mountain or destroy a civilization? 

You will most probably say: BS dude! We humans can do that!  :Chair: 

I will answer: Yes we can and we are getting better. Stop looking for miracles because you are one.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sgafc

Humans are a very advanced group who have been living on earth for MILLIONS of years, in often highly advanced civilisations.(Pyramids etc) 
We were NOT apes.  

We know We GREAT, JUST that I cannot explain, or find any evidence to explain why are we so dumb now.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

